# what am i doing wrong



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been looking for reds and it seems I can only find these pesky trout. Trout still being caught on channel edges with soft plastics bumped on the bottom of 5-7 feet of water. Dark or light, the plastic color didn't matter.


----------

